# Cinnamon EO



## dibbles (Jun 4, 2015)

I would like to make an oatmeal, milk and honey type of soap. I prefer to use essential oils over fragrance oils, but having never used a cinnamon EO and reading so much about it being a skin sensitizer and accelerator, I am wondering about safe usage rates. Any suggestions? Or suggestions for an alternative EO for fragrance? I usually make 2-3 lb batches.

Another question. I would like to add some finely ground oatmeal and possibly use oat milk. Has anyone ever made/used oat milk in their soap? Does it need to be frozen like other milks?

Any advice and suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 4, 2015)

I haven't used cinnamon EO because of the acceleration and sensitivity issues. I found an FO called "Atomic Fireball Cinnamon" and use that instead.

Is oat milk a product you can buy or do you plan to make it? The only time I tried to use it, I steeped the oatmeal in hot water like I was making a watered down oatmeal. Strained off the oats then cooled the water in the fridge overnight. When I mixed in the lye it became a thick, gelatinous blob. Since I'd only been soaping about 6 months (at the time I tried it) and the goo scared me a bit, I dumped it and didn't use it.


----------



## Susie (Jun 4, 2015)

I use cinnamon bark EO at 0.25 oz PPO with no problems.  Any higher than that, and it makes my eyelids(and other sensitive skin) burn.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 4, 2015)

This is my Oats & Honey made with handmade gluten free oat milk. I did not freeze it as it is not a milk that contains sugar like goat milk. It did thicken a bit, but I kept on stick blending to make sure it blended well. It is one of my favorite soaps! So nice. I left it unscented though. I encourage you to try the oat milk again.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you for your helpful replies. 

I plan to make the oat milk (what can't you find out about on YouTube?). I have never seen it available as a ready made product. 

The soap pictured looks absolutely wonderful - so creamy. Thank you for sharing.

I think I'll just have to give it a go and see how it works. I will have to decide if I want to use the cinnamon eo or not. Maybe just a little... Fragrance (even if quite light) is part of the fun - at least for me!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't know about cinnamon bark EO,  but both WSP and NG have an IFRA max usage of 0.5% for cinnamon leaf EO. (Which is 1/10 of the normal usage rates for most of their FOs!)


----------



## dibbles (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought I'd let you know how it all went. The oat milk was very easy to make. I added honey to half the batch, and colloidal oats to the other half. My batch size was about 2 pounds of soap and I used .25 oz cinnamon leaf EO. This was enough to give the soap a light scent, which is what I was wanting. Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 11, 2015)

That is some soap to be proud of!  Congratulations, simply beautiful.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 11, 2015)

Those look really nice! Thanks for posting the results.


----------

